# Suggest me an Anime please



## MelissaUS (May 12, 2011)

Hello everyone!
Can somebody suggest me an anime? I never watched anime before and I know that many people are obsessed of some series.
I searching for anime thats not childish and with catchy story.


----------



## Wombo Combo (May 12, 2011)

Dragon ball Z
Death Note
Full Metal Alchemist 

are good starter animes.


----------



## Joktan (May 12, 2011)

Death note is the bomb!!!

Soul eater is pretty good,but I don't suggest it being the first you watch.


----------



## MaxNuker (May 12, 2011)

Bleach
Katekyo Hitman Reborn
Giant Killing

awesome animes


----------



## Schlupi (May 12, 2011)

Death Note
Fullmetal Alchemist 
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood (YYYYYEEEEESSSS)
Clannad
Clannad Afterstory
Gurren Lagann
Shakugan No Shana
Shakugan No Shana II
Detective Conan/Case Closed
Nodame Catabile


that's a good starter's set -- great amount of variety and it's got some of my favorites even. You can check out my Animeplanet page to see ALL of my anime I have watched and their ratings, it should help you out.


----------



## Ringo619 (May 12, 2011)

naruto
bleach
d gay man
hit man reborn
dragon ball


----------



## shaosam (May 12, 2011)

I'm not a typical anime fan or anything like that, but every guy in the world needs to see Dragonball Z. It was recently remastered and re-edited with no fillers in HD as Dragonball Kai, so check that out RIGHT NOW if you haven't.


----------



## tj_cool (May 12, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/t166097-essentials-anime-2


----------



## Schlupi (May 12, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I tried hard to get into Bleach but there is SOOOOO MUUUUUUCH FIIILELLLLLLER

And Naruto is just...  I can't. I'm sorry.

I like Bleach though. 

If you're just getting into Anime you should avoid Naruto and Bleach and watch some others first, considering their length and the fact they are not going anywhere anytime soon...

Try watching something with a more focused story or you may get turned off.


----------



## naka69 (May 12, 2011)

Minimal filler
Yu Yu hakusho is one of my favorites
Kenshin is also a solid choice 
The original dragon ball is timeless

And for filler heavy stuff 
Bleach
Naruto
Dragon ball Z
One piece 

All great shows Worth watching all of them if you become a fan of amine


----------



## Schlupi (May 12, 2011)

Lol, HOW could I forget Yu Yu Hakusho? That's a good one. Kenshin is epic as well.


----------



## marcus134 (May 12, 2011)

as a first title, i think Death Note is perfect.

high school of the dead  ( zombie fest)
Rainbow (drama)
code geass  (action-drama)
Black Lagoon (action)
Baccano! (comedy)
GTO (comedy-Drama)

obscure title: 
Aoi Bungaku (adaptation of different popular Japanese novel, great if you're interested in Japanese culture)
Mononoke (supernatural - very artsy) 
Ayakashi - Samurai Horror Tales ( collection of Japanese traditional scary story)


----------



## haddad (May 12, 2011)

Fairy Tail and FMA Brohood are the best!


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 12, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> d gay man


That is a typo, right? 

Death Note
Full Metal Alchemist (Brotherhood) (I suggest watching the original first, then Brotherhood)

Those 2 are good starter anime's.


----------



## Jax (May 12, 2011)

FMA: Brotherhood (don't watch the original, this series makes that one worthless)
Cowboy Bebop
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya

And if you have the time to watch almost 500 episodes

One Piece


----------



## Nebz (May 12, 2011)

Birdy The Mighty: Decode
Death Note
Tokyo Majin
Basilisk
Bleach (I thought it was alright. I've only seen the first 70 episodes atm but it still seems good)
Soul Eater
Paranoia Agent
Casshern Sins
Phantom: Requiem for the Phantom
Ghost In the Shell: Stand Alone Complex
009-1

That's all I have to suggest at the moment. If you haven't watch FMA: Brotherhood then I'd suggest that too but it seems just about everyone and their mother has seen it lol


----------



## Ritsuki (May 12, 2011)

Black Lagoon
To Aru Majutsu no Index
Last Exile
Samurai Champloo

And if you want some "artistic" anime :

Katanagatari
Bakemonogatari
Mushishi


----------



## SwitcherZ (May 12, 2011)

Havent put these in any particular order, I personally like all of them.

*Action*:
Naruto 
Bleach 
Outlaw Star (Sci-fi)
Cowboy Bebop (Sci-fi)
Ghost In The Shell: Standalone Complex (Really good series, might need a bit of a brain to keep up with the story)
Ghost In the Shell: S.A.C 2nd Gig 
Mai-hime (Action/Romance)

*Romantic Comedy*:
Please Teacher
Please Twins
Love Hina
Chobits
Ouran High School Host Club
Ah My Goddess!
Shuffle!

*Other*:
The Melancholy Of Haruhi Suzumiya
K-On!

Probably a lot more I could mention, but thats all I could think of at the top of my head.


----------



## machomuu (May 12, 2011)

Don't get into Naruto.  It'll ruin your judgement for good anime and you'll be doomed to liking bad anime forever (unless you can somehow get out of that slump).

I suggest Cowboy Bebop, One Piece (though the manga's better), The Law of Ueki, Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood, Ouran High School Host Club, Kare Kano, Dragon Ball/Z *(NOT GT!)*, and that's all for now.


----------



## Kimimaro (May 13, 2011)

It really depends what you're into, but here are some I really like...

*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood* - Just an amazing series. It's a must see for...well, just about everyone.

*FLCL* - This one's a little wacky and it's kind of hard to get into, but it' only 6 episodes so it's definitely worth a shot. It's a coming of age story told through symbolism involving bass guitars, baseball bats, eyebrows and tv headed robots.

*Anohana* - This one's really new, the 5th episode just came out today, but it's already getting a lot of buzz. Just a fair bit of warning, it's bound to make you so nostalgic you'll melt into a puddle, but the writing and animation is absolutely incredible.

I would personally avoid the big 3 (Naruto, Bleach, One Piece) simply because there are so many episodes you're bound to get bored somewhere in the middle. Some people swear One Piece is incredible, and you may agree, but I would suggest watching some shorter series before you even try climbing that mountain.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 13, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/t248741-suggest-an-anime
http://gbatemp.net/t286395-recommend-some-anime
http://gbatemp.net/t133227-looking-for-a-good-anime
http://gbatemp.net/t55646-anime-recommendations
http://gbatemp.net/t82096-whats-your-favor...-cartoon-series


This is why we have Essentials threads.


----------

